# Kühler kalt, aber CPU wird runtergetaktet



## Motherbrain (6. September 2009)

*Kühler kalt, aber CPU wird runtergetaktet*

Hallo zusammen,

folgendes Problem: Unter Last (Crysis, COD4, ...) macht sich ein unangenehmes Ruckeln bemerkbar, die Frames sacken für Sekundenbruchteile ab. Da es sich nicht um durchgängig niedrige FPS handelt, sondern die Wackler eher mit ner Frequenz von vielleicht 1 Ruckler pro 2 Sekunden auftreten, hab ich AMD CPU CLOCK und Speedfan installiert. Und siehe da: Der Takt beider Kerne (X2) geht von 2725 auf teilweise 1200 runter, Speedfan meldet gleichzeitige Temperaturspitzen von über 65° C. 

Das allerdings kann nicht sein. Der Kühler (Scythe Samurai) ist nichtmal lauwarm, der Rechner ist offen, das Wärmeleitpad wurde durch Paste ersetzt. An meiner Unfähigkeit kanns eigentlich auch nicht liegen, hatte bisher nie Probleme bei selbst montierten Systemen und deren Wärmeleitpasten. 

Woran kanns liegen? Liest das Board die Temp falsch aus und taktet "zur Sicherheit" runter? Kann ich diese Option deaktivieren? Wenn ja wie? Ich finde im BIOS keine entsprechende Option.

Im Idle liegt die Temp übrigens laut Speedfan auch schon bei 56° Grad. Auch das erscheint mir völlig unrealistisch, mein Lüfter ist fast kalt!

Hilfe? 

System:
AMD Athlon 64 X2 5200+
MSI K9N Neo V3
Sapphire Radeon 3870
4GB MDT DDR2


----------



## ole88 (6. September 2009)

*AW: Kühler kalt, aber CPU wird runtergetaktet*

hmm eventuell mal mehr spannung geben


----------



## Motherbrain (6. September 2009)

*AW: Kühler kalt, aber CPU wird runtergetaktet*

Öhm... mehr Spannung geben?

Also die Einstellung der CPU-Spannung manuell verwalten und langsam hochsetzen? Warum könnte das Abhilfe schaffen?


----------



## ole88 (6. September 2009)

*AW: Kühler kalt, aber CPU wird runtergetaktet*

naja hat dein system vorher dieses problem gehabt ja nein? 

vielleicht noch mal den kühler ab machen und schauen an der paste wie sie sich verteilt und der anpressdruck ist


----------



## Motherbrain (6. September 2009)

*AW: Kühler kalt, aber CPU wird runtergetaktet*

Das Problem bestand von Anfang an, also seit dem Kauf vor etwa einem Jahr. Nur hab ich nie die Zeit gefunden, mich wirklich damit auseinanderzusetzen. Bis auf "High-End"-Spiele läuft ja alles.

Insofern ist es kein neues Problem, das jetzt erst aufgetaucht ist. 

Paste hab ich bereits zweimal getauscht. Hauchzart, optimal verteilt, sitzt, passt, wackelt und hat Luft (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes).

Was würde eine veränderte Spannung denn jetzt ändern?


----------



## ole88 (6. September 2009)

*AW: Kühler kalt, aber CPU wird runtergetaktet*

ähm ja dein fehler umtausch wird wohl nicht mehr drin sein jetzt, naja äh du sagst grad selbst der kühler hat luft und wackel schraub den mal fest so das nix mehr wackelt


----------



## Motherbrain (6. September 2009)

*AW: Kühler kalt, aber CPU wird runtergetaktet*

Das war ne Redewendung: "Sitzt, passt, wackelt und hat Luft." 

Auf deutsch: Sitzt perfekt. Daran liegts nicht. 

Nochmal: Warum würde deiner Meinung nach die Erhöhung der Spannung helfen?


----------



## ole88 (6. September 2009)

*AW: Kühler kalt, aber CPU wird runtergetaktet*

weil die cpu unter last zuwenig saft bekommt und dann sich runtertaktet liegt wohl am mb oder was auch immer


----------



## nyso (6. September 2009)

*AW: Kühler kalt, aber CPU wird runtergetaktet*

Also mehr Spannung macht mehr Hitze^^ Wenn du im Idle schon 56° hast lieber mal untertakten versuchen. Vielleich wird er wirklich zu heiß und throttelt sich runter, um nicht zu verglühen. Ich habe mit meinem 940BE unter OC 60° unter Volllast, du siehst den Unterschied?^^ 

Ach, und mach mal C&Q aus. Das ist garantiert verantwortlich dafür! Das taktet die CPU zum Stromsparen runter, allerdings oft falsch, sogar mitten beim zocken^^


----------



## Motherbrain (6. September 2009)

*AW: Kühler kalt, aber CPU wird runtergetaktet*

Ah, ok. Das wär doch mal ein Erklärungsansatz. Also kein Zusammenhang zur sehr hoch angezeigten Temperatur?


----------



## nyso (6. September 2009)

*AW: Kühler kalt, aber CPU wird runtergetaktet*

Wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe macht deine CPU laut AMD 72° mit, kann mich aber auch irren.
Geh einfach mal ins Bios und schalte C&Q aus, dann wirst du ja sehen ob es besser läuft^^


----------



## Motherbrain (6. September 2009)

*AW: Kühler kalt, aber CPU wird runtergetaktet*

Coll'n Quiet ist aus. Keine Veränderung. Ich probier jetzt mal die Spannung...


----------



## nyso (6. September 2009)

*AW: Kühler kalt, aber CPU wird runtergetaktet*

Ach, lass mal Fraps laufen und sage mal, wie viel frames du hast wenn du zockst. Deine CPU ist ja nicht mehr die neueste und ist mit aktuellen Spielen natürlich überfordert. Da ruckelt es natürlich.


----------



## ole88 (6. September 2009)

*AW: Kühler kalt, aber CPU wird runtergetaktet*

naja er sagt aber sein kühler is nich ma lauwarm, also passt da doch was nicht wenn ich an meinen noctua zurück denk konnte ich schon 56 grad fühlen


----------



## nyso (6. September 2009)

*AW: Kühler kalt, aber CPU wird runtergetaktet*

Mein IFX ist auch kalt, selbst wenn die CPU 50° hat. Das hat damit kaum was zu tun. Fass mal die Heatpipes unten an


----------



## ole88 (6. September 2009)

*AW: Kühler kalt, aber CPU wird runtergetaktet*

nun stimt wenn die auch kalt sind passt was nich, aber wenn das problem seit anfang an besteht passt doch was nicht


----------



## Motherbrain (6. September 2009)

*AW: Kühler kalt, aber CPU wird runtergetaktet*

Vor allem takten beide Kerne der CPU runter, wie mir AMD Clock meldet. Und zwar genau dann, wenn die Temp laut Speedfan auf über 65° C klettert. Sobald der Takt runter ist, sinkt auch die Temp unter 65° C, der Takt steigt wieder auf normal. Und so weiter im Kreis... 

Es liegt nicht an der Kühlung, der Kühler ist gefühlt bei 40° C. Und zwar rundum. 

CnQ ist aus. Spannung jetzt bei 1,325 V, AMD gibt max 1,375 an. Daran wirds aber wohl auch nicht liegen, sonst wäre nicht der Zusammenhang zur Temperatur so offensichtlich.

Die FPS sind auch nicht das Ding. Ich habe das selbe Problem der Runtertaktung auch bei absolut veralteten Spielen von anno 2003. Nur fällt mir da der gesenkte Takt nicht auf, weil das Spiel selbst dann noch flüssig läuft.


----------



## nyso (6. September 2009)

*AW: Kühler kalt, aber CPU wird runtergetaktet*

Ich denke das liegt an den Min-Frames in spielen. Oder der MDT-Ram

Edit: Geh mal ins Bios und suche nach einer Funktion, die dem automatischen Runtertakten entspricht. Bei mir sind da 90° eingestellt Bei dir anscheinend 65°, wieso auch immer. Stell das mal auf 70°-75°.


----------



## Motherbrain (6. September 2009)

*AW: Kühler kalt, aber CPU wird runtergetaktet*

Die FPS sind also völlig ok, eigentlich würde alles flüssig laufen. Nur senkt das Board einfach den Takt, weil es eine überhöhte Temp ausliest. 

Warum sollte ein perfekt sitzender Scythe Samurai (40 Euro, groß wie ein Handball) nicht ausreichen, um einen 5200+ im IDLE unter 55° Grad zu halten?? Es kann für meine Begriffe nur an einem falschen Sensorwert der Temp liegen, der wiederum das Board veranlasst, runterzuregeln.

Was haltet ihr von nem Boardwechsel?


----------



## nyso (6. September 2009)

*AW: Kühler kalt, aber CPU wird runtergetaktet*

Bevor du da was wechselst stell das erstmal im Bios um, das sollte vollkommen reichen^^


----------



## Motherbrain (6. September 2009)

*AW: Kühler kalt, aber CPU wird runtergetaktet*



nyso schrieb:


> Geh mal ins Bios und suche nach einer Funktion, die dem automatischen Runtertakten entspricht. Bei mir sind da 90° eingestellt Bei dir anscheinend 65°, wieso auch immer. Stell das mal auf 70°-75°.



Wie gesagt: Ich finde keine solche Option im BIOS.  Müsste ja im Health-Status zu finden sein. Da ist aber nix davon zu finden.


----------



## nyso (6. September 2009)

*AW: Kühler kalt, aber CPU wird runtergetaktet*

Suche einfach nach der Zahl 65. So solltest du die Funktion ausfindig machen können.
Ein Boardwechsel würde bei einem so alten System nicht lohnen. Dann besser gleich aufrüsten. Also gutes AM2+Board plus einen X3


----------



## rabensang (6. September 2009)

*AW: Kühler kalt, aber CPU wird runtergetaktet*

Lass doch einfach mal Prime und Coretemp laufen und beobachte das Verhalten mal.


----------



## Motherbrain (6. September 2009)

*AW: Kühler kalt, aber CPU wird runtergetaktet*



rabensang schrieb:


> Lass doch einfach mal Prime und Coretemp laufen und beobachte das Verhalten mal.



Ergebnis siehe Screenshot.

Sobald die Temp über 65 klettert, wird der Takt beider Cores gesenkt. Dann sinkt die Temp schlagartig, Core-Takt geht wieder hoch, Spielchen von vorne.

Aber der Kühler ist KALT. Paste ist ok. Eigentlich sollte alles gemütlich laufen.


----------



## nyso (6. September 2009)

*AW: Kühler kalt, aber CPU wird runtergetaktet*

Wie gesagt, der wird automatisch runtergetaktet.
Im Bios MUSS diese Funktion zu finden sein.


----------



## Motherbrain (6. September 2009)

*AW: Kühler kalt, aber CPU wird runtergetaktet*



nyso schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, der wird automatisch runtergetaktet.
> Im Bios MUSS diese Funktion zu finden sein.



Wie gesagt: Die Funktion ist nicht zu finden.  Auch nix, das zufällg nach der Zahl 65 schreit.


----------



## Motherbrain (6. September 2009)

*AW: Kühler kalt, aber CPU wird runtergetaktet*

Ich hab gerade einen Forumseintrag ergoogelt, demzufolge MSI mit seinem K9N Neo V2 das Problem hatte, dass die Temp um 25° C zu hoch ausgelesen wurde. Dies sei erst im September 2008 per neuem BIOS behoben worden.

Mein Board ist zwar das V3, aber auch älter als September 08. Dementsprechend hilft evtl ein BIOS-Update. Was meint ihr?


----------



## Amlug_celebren (6. September 2009)

*AW: Kühler kalt, aber CPU wird runtergetaktet*

Dann probier es mal mit nem Bios-Update!!!


----------



## nyso (6. September 2009)

*AW: Kühler kalt, aber CPU wird runtergetaktet*

Klar, Biosupdate hilft dann sicher


----------



## TheReal1604 (6. September 2009)

*AW: Kühler kalt, aber CPU wird runtergetaktet*

Schutzfolie wurde aber vom Kühler abgezogen ja? 

Meld dich ob das Bios Update geholfen hat!

Lg,

Real

Ps: Man weiß ja nie.. ! (Was die Folie angeht.)


----------



## KennyKiller (6. September 2009)

*AW: Kühler kalt, aber CPU wird runtergetaktet*

Wenn du von den Coretemps redest sind 56Grad im idle nicht viel mein C2Q hat im Idle auch über 50Grad Coretemp!


----------



## nyso (6. September 2009)

*AW: Kühler kalt, aber CPU wird runtergetaktet*

Dein Intel verträgt ja auch mehr als AMDs.


----------



## ole88 (6. September 2009)

*AW: Kühler kalt, aber CPU wird runtergetaktet*

also wenn er noch kein bios update gemacht hat wunder mich das gar nicht das er solche probs jetzt hat


----------



## nyso (6. September 2009)

*AW: Kühler kalt, aber CPU wird runtergetaktet*

Das Biosupdate ging wohl daneben, sonst würde er ja antworten^^


----------



## ole88 (6. September 2009)

*AW: Kühler kalt, aber CPU wird runtergetaktet*

ich hoffs doch nicht


----------



## Motherbrain (6. September 2009)

*AW: Kühler kalt, aber CPU wird runtergetaktet*

Keine Sorge, BIOS-Update lief. 

Ich gehöre leider zu den Menschen, die auch mal Sonntags arbeiten müssen, daher hab ich mich noch nicht gemeldet.

Das dämliche MSI Live Update in Windows hat ganz schön gezickt... aber am Ende gings. Neustart => CMOS Checksum error. Trotzdem ohne Probleme gestartet. Einige neue Boardtreiber geladen, jetzt auch keine Fehlermeldung mehr.

Mission offenbar erfolgreich: Plötzlich hab ich keine 50° C mehr im IDLE, sondern gemütliche 25°C! In Crysis klettert der Wert auf etwa 36°C. CPU wird nicht mehr runtergetaktet => ALLES FLÜSSIG.

ABER: Nach 15 Min ZACK, Rechner aus. Offenbar ne Notabschaltung. Kühler ist kalt, aber Netzteil sehr heiß und riecht bissl verkohlt . Ich vermute, dass Netzteil schafft die jetzt wesentlich höhere Leistungsaufnahme von Graka UND korrekt getakteter CPU nicht. Kann das sein? Bei nem 550 Watt Markennetztteil? 

Hilfe?!


----------



## ole88 (6. September 2009)

*AW: Kühler kalt, aber CPU wird runtergetaktet*

na so sollte es sein, bzw so nich, was hast für ein nt


----------



## Motherbrain (6. September 2009)

*AW: Kühler kalt, aber CPU wird runtergetaktet*

SuperFlower SF-550P14P, wie gesagt 550 Watt


----------



## ole88 (6. September 2009)

*AW: Kühler kalt, aber CPU wird runtergetaktet*

lol, marken nt? kauf dir ein neues nt mach den pc nimmer an bis es da is oder du riskierst das es alles in den tod mitnimmt, ne ehrlich bequiet oder cougar nehmen und 550watt reichen da


----------



## Motherbrain (6. September 2009)

*AW: Kühler kalt, aber CPU wird runtergetaktet*

Hm, dat Ding war aber keineswegs billig und sieht auch hochwertig verarbeitet aus!! Wie kann das sein? Könnte es denn im Zweifelsfall jetzt auch noch an was anderem liegen? Ich will nur sicher gehen...


----------



## ole88 (6. September 2009)

*AW: Kühler kalt, aber CPU wird runtergetaktet*

ne also wenn das nt so riecht lass es und kauf a gscheites marken nt auch billig klump wird teuer verkauft


----------



## Motherbrain (7. September 2009)

*AW: Kühler kalt, aber CPU wird runtergetaktet*

wooooohhh... die von dir vorgeschlagenen NTs kosten ja ca. ca. 100 Euro!!! ARGH!


----------



## ole88 (7. September 2009)

*AW: Kühler kalt, aber CPU wird runtergetaktet*

ähm ja schon, corsair geht auch noch, sorry wer am nt spart kann gleich sei hw in müll treten


----------



## coati (7. September 2009)

*AW: Kühler kalt, aber CPU wird runtergetaktet*

Naja 100 Euro müssen auch nicht sein:

Das z.B. würde mehr als ausreichen Corsair VX 550W ATX 2.2 (CMPSU-550VX) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Falls du später kein Multi-GPU-PC kaufen willst oder extrem übertaktest, reicht auch -meiner Meinung nach- ein wesentlich kleineres. Ca. 400-450W dann...


----------



## MUBBLE (7. September 2009)

*AW: Kühler kalt, aber CPU wird runtergetaktet*

lustige geschichte.

Netzteil zu schwach aber grad noch glück weil bios bug und cpu taktet zu früh runter ( schont auch das Netzteil ).

Bios geupdatet, cpu taktet nicht mehr runter ( länger mehr Strom ) billig netzteil futsch.....

Lese ein paar reviews  gibts auch welche für 50€ aufwärts die recht gut sind aber von billigen ist abzuraten weil 500 watt heißt nicht 500 watt glaub mir.

z.b. das Frische neue Bequiet :  http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a448489.html  der kann mit den 75€ netzteilen mit halten.

Mfg MUBBLE


----------



## Motherbrain (7. September 2009)

*AW: Kühler kalt, aber CPU wird runtergetaktet*

Tadaaa... habe tatsächlich 100 Mäuse investiert. Crysis hat es mir gedankt. Endlich alles flüssig, keine Ruckler, gemütliche 32°C maximale Core-Temperatur. 

DANKE AN ALLE!!!


----------



## nyso (7. September 2009)

*AW: Kühler kalt, aber CPU wird runtergetaktet*

Ich sage jetzt einfach mal im Namen aller, Gern geschehen


----------



## ole88 (8. September 2009)

*AW: Kühler kalt, aber CPU wird runtergetaktet*

hehe immer wieder gerne


----------

